# With Songs of Praise: New Psalms CD



## Guido's Brother (Feb 6, 2009)

To commemorate the 500th anniversary of John Calvin's birth, a new CD is being released featuring psalms set to Genevan tunes. 

Click here to listen to some samples.

Click here to purchase.


----------



## Augusta (Feb 6, 2009)

I hate the organ but I like the singing.


----------



## ServantofGod (Feb 6, 2009)

Augusta said:


> I hate the organ


----------

